# what will be the appropriate tank size for 24 baby black mollies?



## sam9953012690 (Jan 10, 2009)

i have around 24 baby black mollies but i dont know what will be the size of the best tank for them.i can see that my fishes are growing slowly because i haev kept them in a 60 liters tank which is around 14 gallons .so tell me that appropriate tank size for them?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can keep them in that size tank until they are big enough to sell. But you will have to step up the water changes (at least 25% twice a week) to make them grow. If you put them in bigger tank, they should grow faster. But even a 55 will eventually become overpopulated if you let livebearers do their thing.


----------

